# Ariens 520 Auger



## rjjgabi (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a Ariens 520 and the shear pin broke this morning. After replacing the shear pin on the left side, the auger is scraping against the lest side of the chute. Nothing changed and appears all the parts are in place, but it keeps scrapping. Would the lack of lubrication/grease cause this? Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rjjgabi said:


> I have a Ariens 520 and the shear pin broke this morning. After replacing the shear pin on the left side, the auger is scraping against the lest side of the chute. Nothing changed and appears all the parts are in place, but it keeps scrapping. Would the lack of lubrication/grease cause this? Any ideas?? Thanks



Have you tried greasing the auger bearings? Though if it worked fine before it broke I would not think this would be the problem. Maybe the auger is bent itself?
Are you are talking about it scraping the auger housing, or is it scraping in the chute??


----------



## rjjgabi (Mar 2, 2014)

The auger housing. I am going out to buy a grease gun. Thanks,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rjjgabi said:


> The auger housing. I am going out to buy a grease gun. Thanks,


It is nice to have one to grease with. 

Since you popped a sheer pin I guess you ran into or over something?
Maybe a block of ice?

Make sure that you didn't bend the auger itself, or maybe the side of the auger housing? On each end of the auger there are bearings bolted to the housing right? Make sure you did not break the bearing mount too. Mine are plastic holding the bearings there, I know I must have over tightened mine at one time and cracked it.
The only blower I have every screwed around with is my Craftsman, so I don't have the knowledge of other machines workings. But a lot work off the same principals.

Just trying to give a little impute on what maybe the cause here.
There are many better qualified members then me to give you a diagnosis of what may be the cause.

But you should at least get a grease gun.

Maybe post some good pictures of it?
A lot of times someone will see something wrong from the picture.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

My guess is the auger jammed on something substantial and bent a blade before the pin sheared. Lots of buckets show signs of scraping on their insides due to minor bends. Nothing a little heat and hammer can't fix. MH


----------

